

Facebook down prioritizing G+ related posts - trueduke
https://plus.google.com/107543460658107759808/posts/LuRmPK69dXD

======
wccrawford
That's pretty good evidence. I expected to see him saying he didn't get as
many likes...

But the 13k impressions (when he always gets 300k+) is pretty solid.

------
sek
They have also a history here, when they had a lawsuit with a company (A blog
that made fun of Facebook posts) they blocked their entries on Facebook.

Has somebody the links to this topic?

------
pronoiac
I'm getting a 404. Is it working for anybody else?

~~~
tbh2347
Dead for me too =/

